# Fish Pictures #2



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Lets face facts; any idiot can get lucky and catch a large fish, but it takes someone of extreme skill, determination and persistance to catch the smallest fish possible.

Lets see your fishing talents displayed by your true trophy catches!

Here's mine:
3" smallmouth caught on a 3" senko wacky rigged with a size 1 drop shot hook from 25' away


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's my smallest sport fish that I have caught with a hook and line:










Cute, isn't it?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Here's my smallest sport fish that I have caught with a hook and line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you get that out of deer creek? :mrgreen: I think Pez has ya beat..


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't have a pic but i got you both beat! I caught a 1" long bluegill today at a comm. pond. I will have to go back and catch another for a pic. FYI, The only reason i fish there is because my 6 yo loves to catch those gills.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*If it wasn't for my 4 foot head :roll: *


----------



## FishHound (Sep 27, 2007)

Nuther Wopper

[attachment=0:1s0rw7rz]Tiny trout.jpg[/attachment:1s0rw7rz]


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I caught my first Tiger trout today and it was just under five inches. Unfortunately it threw the hook while I was reaching for the camera. Here is a picture of my boy and the Perch he caught on Sunday at Mantua. It hit a gold spoon half of its size.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Some pretty awesome fishies, and some serious skills displayed by these fishermen! Tommy, I think your second smallie is pretty dang close to the same size as mine.

that perch is pretty cool too. Last year I had a6-8" perch get caught on a spinnerbait at yuba. suprised the heck out of me.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

small smallie caught on a fly.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Katorade, 

AWESOME!!!!!!   That's a great fish!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a little big for this thread but the smallest I have pics of. About a five inch bonnie. I am a sucker for these little natives.
[attachment=0:2wfgxdtv]P1020745.JPG[/attachment:2wfgxdtv]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are killin' me.

I'm gonna go dig in my Canada picture box.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant wait!


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Caught thisone at Jordanelle.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Katorade,
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!   That's a great fish!!!!


Thanks I didn't know I had him on so he went for a little ride on the cast.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK Pez, just went thru 40 years of hunting and fishing pictures, got side-tracked a little. Couldn't find the good picture of my smallest fish but did find an out-of-focus one.

1988 - Hunter Bay, Lac La Ronge - Saskatchewan, Canada

While trolling a 7" long Grandma's Lures Muskie plug for Northerns and Lake Trout I caught (snagged) a tiny fish. The lure probably had 7/0 hooks. I can't remember what kind of fish it was.









The fish was about 1 1/4" long.









The fish *was not* returned to the water unharmed.....poor little guy drowned.

Love those glasses!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Wyobob was using that little guy as scent for his bait. Good call. Really though..if anyone beats that one it will take a microscope or some good photoshoppin. Someone should make another post of best photoshopped pics. Good job Wyobob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

iceicebaby said:


> I think Wyobob was using that little guy as scent for his bait. Good call. Really though..if anyone beats that one it will take a microscope or some good photoshoppin. Someone should make another post of best photoshopped pics. Good job Wyobob


I had a good in-focus pic of that tiny fish. Can't believe I misplaced it. Next time I go back to Illinois I'll see if I can find it. At one time the photo was in every bait shop and tavern in 3 states.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Caught this small salmon, about 2 " long, on Alaska's Kenai River yesterday:

















10wt Ugly Stik, 3/0 orange yarn fly, 1/2 oz rubber-cored sinker.

The fish was *not* returned to the water unharmed.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job goob, catch any red's??


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is my monster small mouth!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice job goob, catch any red's??


yes, many


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

I took my sister to fishing yesterday. She never went to fishing before, and this was her first fish ever caught.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a photo of a 3 inch LMB I caught last fall at lake Powell. Lure was a Tiny Torpedo that was only a little smaller than the bass. Feisty little devil!
Mike


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A fellow co-worker sent me this photo. He was fish'n from the shore at Willard and pulled in this year's model of the Elusive Willard Pygmy Walleye. :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:38rjyo2b]bm smallest fish (walleye)-1.jpg[/attachment:38rjyo2b]

:wink: :wink:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

picked this monster up on a small Wyoming creek


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> A fellow co-worker sent me this photo. He was fish'n from the shore at Willard and pulled in this year's model of the Elusive Willard Pygmy Walleye. :mrgreen:
> 
> [attachment=0:3w07ffjv]bm smallest fish (walleye)-1.jpg[/attachment:3w07ffjv]
> 
> :wink: :wink:


That's magnificent Kim!!! And I thought only the men on this forum had small ones.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Genetic Response said:


> Here is my monster small mouth!!!!


Cripes! Beautiful fish......now I see why they call them "small" mouth.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> picked this monster up on a small Wyoming creek


Wow! that's a beaut!

Did you leave the rib bones in when you filleted it?

Ah...Is that from Fall Creek? The background looks like Fall Creek.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TopH2O said:


> This is a photo of a 3 inch LMB I caught last fall at lake Powell. Lure was a Tiny Torpedo that was only a little smaller than the bass. Feisty little devil!
> Mike


Fabulous!!......That's why they call them "large" mouth bass!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

maguro88 said:


> I took my sister to fishing yesterday. She never went to fishing before, and this was her first fish ever caught.


Hot Fredonia!! Call the taxidermist!!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > picked this monster up on a small Wyoming creek
> ...


fall creek monster .... wow great guess you sure do know your grass 8)
and no rib bones I thought the rule was anything under 6" your safe to eat whole.. unless Bear Grylls is a liar


----------

